# How do you keep track of who's who?



## Guido44 (Sep 18, 2009)

I may end up looking like an idiot here but, it would be much worse to look like an idiot in front of the customer. So here goes:

I've been meaning to ask this for a while, but keep getting side tracked.

I have a fairly big shoot tomorrow. There'll be about 26 softball teams.

How do I keep track of who is in each photo?

I created a blank for the jersey # on my order form, but, what if I can't see the #'s or what if there is no #. I was thinking of just having the parent or each player write their name on a separate sheet, and I could have blanks for the team name and the image numbers from inside my camera.

Is there a better way?

Could you all share with me your system of how to keep track of images and players, so I don't mix up the orders?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## ScottsdaleImages (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok Guido44, here's what I did.

Create a shooting list. Lined pages, numbered 1+. Its going to be different in todays world because you can keep on shooting and not have to worry about numbering film and lists. 
I would shoot the team image first, then have them line up. On your form you would indicate the team name and exposure 1,2,3 etc. being the team. Then have your assistant who is lining up the team (your goning to have an assistant? right?) Place the name of each girl in the next slot. Since this is digital (I assume) you will be able to see the images before you send them to the lab, so you don't have to worry about how many images you took of one girl. Then create a blank exposure when that team is done and move on to the next team. 
Gosh, this is so much easier than with film. Pretty simple. If you have any more questions give me a shout.


----------



## Guido44 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Russell

Yes, I will have an assistant. 

I'll print out a sheet for each team with the corresponding image numbers.

I think I'm just worrying too much.

Thanks again,

Dan


----------



## smn_xps (Sep 19, 2009)

I did a similar type of thing, though with not so many individuals. I simply took along a dry erase board and wrote the image name on the board and took one shot of the board then shot the photo, next individual shoot the board. so when I down loaded i had the shots in order and could tell who was who. 

You could simply shoot the order page and then the athlete. 

this was a volunteer thing for a kids day camp (non-profit group rand this) so I rpinted the photos at the local walk-up 1 hour photo lab for ~20 cents a shot and printed the name boards and all. 

it was easy and cheap enough,


good luck
jerry


----------



## misol (Sep 20, 2009)

I just write down their name and a note (here you can write the number).  I do it as I go so it is in order


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 21, 2009)

smn_xps said:


> I did a similar type of thing, though with not so many individuals. I simply took along a dry erase board and wrote the image name on the board and took one shot of the board then shot the photo, next individual shoot the board. so when I down loaded i had the shots in order and could tell who was who.
> 
> You could simply shoot the order page and then the athlete.
> 
> ...



This is the way we do graduation days here, works well. H


----------



## smn_xps (Sep 21, 2009)

another advantage to using the dry erase board is that you have the name and the face in the same shot so if the list goes haywire you are covered. 

jerry


----------

